# Fusion Drive ou disque SSD ..?



## Bétélgeuse (16 Février 2014)

Bonjour ,
J'ai un iMac 27 fin 2009 avec 30Go employés au total sur un DD de 1To , il est très lent pour les applications et autres fichiers , je souhaiterais faire installer un SSD pour le booster essentiellement en rapidité .. Ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre est la différence entre Fusion Drive pré-installé ...et un disque SSD ?
et doit-je privilégier dans mon achat une marque de SSD et aussi quelle taille ?
Merçi de vos lumières


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis très étonné que tu n'utilises que 30 Go de ton dd !!

Mais si c'est vraiment le cas, un SSD de 128 Go te suffira largement. Et ne te casse pas la tête avec un Fusion drive, inutile pour toi. Tu pourras recycler ton dd de 1 To en un dd externe, dans u boitier ad hoc.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (16 Février 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis très étonné que tu n'utilises que 30 Go de ton dd !!
> 
> Mais si c'est vraiment le cas, un SSD de 128 Go te suffira largement. Et ne te casse pas la tête avec un Fusion drive, inutile pour toi. Tu pourras recycler ton dd de 1 To en un dd externe, dans u boitier ad hoc.




Oui , ça surprend ! mais c'est pourtant vrai ..j'utilise mon iMac avec quelques applis supplémentaires , mais surtout un logiciel astronomique , et je souhaite que ça ouvre en un clin d'oeil 
Pas de musique , ni photos , ni vidéos , ni Internet 
Pour la marque je sais pas s'il c'est important , j'ai lu que Crucial était pas mal 
Merçi pour l'info


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2014)

Crucial est bien; Samsung semble bien également.

Toutefois, vu que tu as un iMac 2009, tu es en SATA II, tu n'as donc pas besoin de viser le SSD le plus performant.

Tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil ici pour te faire une idée de la fiabilié des SSD.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (16 Février 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Crucial est bien; Samsung semble bien également.
> 
> Toutefois, vu que tu as un iMac 2009, tu es en SATA II, tu n'as donc pas besoin de viser le SSD le plus performant.
> 
> Tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil ici pour te faire une idée de la fiabilié des SSD.




Super ..merçi encore à toi pour toutes
ces précieuses infos ..


----------



## guytoon48 (16 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Attention, problème avec ventilateur du Mac après remplacement du DD... voir les nombreux topics à ce sujet!


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2014)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Attention, problème avec ventilateur du Mac après remplacement du DD... voir les nombreux topics à ce sujet!


Si c'est le cas sur le modèle 2009, voir un concessionnaire s'il est possible de laisser le dd dedans et d'ajouter le SSD.

Un alternative : mettre le SSD en externe dans un boitier Firewire et travailler sur ce SSD en externe. Du coup, plus de souci de ventilateur, et coût moindre.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (16 Février 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si c'est le cas sur le modèle 2009, voir un concessionnaire s'il est possible de laisser le dd dedans et d'ajouter le SSD.
> 
> Un alternative : mettre le SSD en externe dans un boitier Firewire et travailler sur ce SSD en externe. Du coup, plus de souci de ventilateur, et coût moindre.



Surtout que FBX Store ( Apple Clermont ) suggèrent de mettre le SSD en lieu et place du lecteur de DVD ..et lecteur de DVD dans un boitier externe , installation du système sur SSD ...
bon ou mauvais plan  ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2014)

C'est bien aussi, comme ça tu n'auras pas de problème de sonde de température / ventilateur.
Mais le coût ne sera pas le même puisque tu fais intervenir un technicien


----------



## Bétélgeuse (16 Février 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est bien aussi, comme ça tu n'auras pas de problème de sonde de température / ventilateur.
> Mais le coût ne sera pas le même puisque tu fais intervenir un technicien



oui ce sont des techniciens formés Apple , et semble t'il aguerris à ce type d'installation ...mais c'est bien que tu confirmes que je n'aurais pas de soucis de ventilateur


----------



## Maestro31 (16 Février 2014)

La solution pour contrer le problème de sensor est d'utiliser un petit logiciel gratuit comme SSD Fan Control et de réguler la ventilation via le SMART (un seul bouton à cliquer dans le logiciel), de cette façon, plus de soucis et ça le prend en compte qu'une fois, pas besoin de refaire la manip à chaque démarrage. Testé sur un Imac de 2011 où un SSD a été installé en remplacement du HDD original.

Lien du logiciel : http://exirion.net/ssdfanctrl/


----------



## van helsing (21 Février 2014)

bonjour,

est ce que un disque SSD externe est aussi rapide qu'a l'intérieur

merci


----------



## Sly54 (21 Février 2014)

van helsing a dit:


> est ce que un disque SSD externe est aussi rapide qu'a l'intérieur


Ca dépendra du port sur lequel il est branché : en Thunderbolt et en USB3, je pense, oui.
En USB2, non. En Firewire 800, ça m'étonnerait.


----------



## van helsing (21 Février 2014)

les boitiers externe ssd thunderbolt, sont encore très chère


----------



## Bétélgeuse (21 Février 2014)

Après conseil dans un Store , Je vais donc faire installer en semaine prochaine
sur mon iMac 27 un SSD interne ( couplé avec le HDD d'origine , en lieu et place du 
lecteur de DVD ) *un disque SSD Samsung 840 Pro 256 Go*
un spécialiste m'à chaudement recommandé ce produit pour sa rapidité
et surtout sa fiabilité .
Avez vous des retours d'expèrience sur ce disque en particulier ?
Merçi d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (21 Février 2014)

van helsing a dit:


> les boitiers externe ssd thunderbolt, sont encore très chère


Tout à fait. Et intéressants pour leur capacité à chainer de nombreux périphériques TB.
Autrement l'USB3 semble pas mal.






Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Avez vous des retours d'expèrience sur ce disque en particulier ?


Test SSD : 97 modèles comparés - Introduction

SSD - Les taux de retour des composants (8) - HardWare.fr


----------



## Bétélgeuse (21 Février 2014)

A première vue et aprés lecture , il semblerait que le SSD Samsung 840 Pro - 256Go que l'on me propose soit un produit fiable et performant ?


----------



## Maestro31 (21 Février 2014)

Je confirme, j'ai la version non pro en 128GB et j'en suis extrêmement satisfait et la version pro est plus performante encore donc il faut pas hésiter!


----------



## Bétélgeuse (21 Février 2014)

Maestro31 a dit:


> Je confirme, j'ai la version non pro en 128GB et j'en suis extrêmement satisfait et la version pro est plus performante encore donc il faut pas hésiter!



Merçi encore pour ta confirmation !


----------



## Sly54 (21 Février 2014)

Maestro31 a dit:


> et la version pro est plus performante encore


Ce qui, sur une machine limitée par le SATA II, ne devrait pas amener grand chose


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ce qui, sur une machine limitée par le SATA II, ne devrait pas amener grand chose



Oui, il sera au mieux en vitesse de liaison négociée à 3 Gigabits. Mais bon, un SSD ça boost pas mal.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (22 Février 2014)

Oui je suis en SATA II ..
mais pour parler vrai , vu l'investissement et au final , je souhaiterais etre certain que l'apport d'un SSD Samsung 840 Pro peut m'apporter plus de vitesse , pour ne serait-ce que l'ouverture des Applications ( exemple Word - Excel ) et autres fichiers personnels lourds ..?
Merçi pour vos réponses


----------



## Sly54 (22 Février 2014)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> mais pour parler vrai , vu l'investissement et au final , je souhaiterais etre certain que l'apport d'un SSD Samsung 840 Pro peut m'apporter *plus de vitesse* , pour ne serait-ce que l'ouverture des Applications ( exemple Word - Excel ) et autres fichiers personnels lourds ..?


Plus de vitesse _par rapport à quoi_ ?

Si c'est par rapport à un dd, alors la réponse est *oui*, c'est une certitude (j'ai un SSD en SATA II sur ma machine )
Si c'est le SSD Samsung 840 Pro par rapport à un autre SSD (un peu moins rapide), alors la réponse est *non*.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (22 Février 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Plus de vitesse _par rapport à quoi_ ?
> 
> *Si c'est par rapport à un dd, *alors la réponse est *oui*, c'est une certitude (j'ai un SSD en SATA II sur ma machine )
> Si c'est le SSD Samsung 840 Pro par rapport à un autre SSD (un peu moins rapide), alors la réponse est *non*.



Oui , je voulais simplement avoir la certitude que l'additif SSD ( couplé avec le dd ) ouvrait beaucoup plus rapidement en rapport à ma configuration en place , qui est un juste un dd classique 1To standart de base ..


----------



## Sly54 (22 Février 2014)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Oui , je voulais simplement avoir la certitude que l'additif SSD ( couplé avec le dd ) ouvrait beaucoup plus rapidement en rapport à ma configuration en place , qui est un juste un dd classique 1To standart de base ..


Bon alors aucun souci, je le vois bien tous les jours quand je démarre ma machine, lance mes applications, accède à mes photos, etc.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Avril 2014)

pour ma part, j'ai remplacé mon iMac 2011 a disque dur par un iMac 2013 + option SSD 256 Go.
le stockage n'est pas un problème, avec plusieurs disques externes USB 3 de plusieurs To.
256 Go est une capacité largement suffisante en stockage interne, même 128 Go est suffisant pour le système et les applis.
Avec l'usb3, le fusion drive interne n'a pas d'interêt pour moi, le SSD est plus rapide.


----------



## GTJYves (9 Avril 2014)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> Après conseil dans un Store , Je vais donc faire installer en semaine prochaine
> sur mon iMac 27 un SSD interne ( couplé avec le HDD d'origine , en lieu et place du
> lecteur de DVD ) *un disque SSD Samsung 840 Pro 256 Go*
> un spécialiste m'à chaudement recommandé ce produit pour sa rapidité
> ...



Alors, l'intervention a-t-elle eu lieu ?
Quel est le bilan ?

J'ai également un iMac late 2009 et j'envisage la même modification.


----------



## thierry37 (9 Avril 2014)

Beltégeuse, est ce que l'installation a bien marchée ?
Tu as retrouvé de la vitesse sur ton iMac ?

(Quand même, c'est étonnant qu'il soit lent avec le disque dur d'origine. Les modèles 2009 étaient encore avec du bon gros disque à 7200 tr/min, donc suffisament rapide. Peut être qu'une réinstallation aurait redonné un coup de boost. Surtout avec seulement 30Go de données, tu n'aurais pas passé des heures à recopier.)


----------

